
My Bathroom Mirror Is Smarter Than Yours - colbyaley
https://medium.com/@maxbraun/my-bathroom-mirror-is-smarter-than-yours-94b21c6671ba#.meovkpt31
======
kafkaesq
_So I ordered myself a two-way mirror, a display panel and controller board,
plus a bunch of components and arts & crafts supplies._

My bathroom mirror is _way_ smarter than his, because it doesn't contain any
components that will inevitably break (or need upgrading in a few years),
besides the mirror glass itself; it isn't connected to anything (and hence, is
perfectly firewalled against the barrage of attacks that will inevitably
befall this product once it is deployed at scale); and best of all: it doesn't
assault me with streams of utterly pointless crap (like what Donald Trump said
most recently) first thing in the morning when I'm hungover and am trying
decide whether to shave, brush my teeth, or hit the can first.

If this is the way Google product engineers think generally about people's
pressing needs are, and what our "promised" future looks like -- that company
is definitely doomed.

------
Cpoll
Similar project:
[https://github.com/HannahMitt/HomeMirror](https://github.com/HannahMitt/HomeMirror)

